# Kindle Fire



## ColMac9090

Lightroom is not available through the Amazon app store, does anyone know how to install on to a Kindle Fire.


----------



## Johan Elzenga

ColMac9090 said:


> Lightroom is not available through the Amazon app store, does anyone know how to install on to a Kindle Fire.



I think there is no Lightroom version for the Kindle, unless you could somehow install Lightroom Mobile for Android on it. Amazon’s Fire OS vs. Google’s Android: What’s the Difference? Note this part about side loading... How to Install the Google Play Store on the Amazon Fire Tablet or Fire HD 8


----------



## Bill Sprague

I finally ditched my Kindle fire.  It was fantastic for everything Amazon, but crippled for almost everything else.  On an impulse during a Costco (USA) shopping trip there was a Samsung Tab A "on sale" for $200.  It does everything Android very well, including the Amazon apps.  The only thing it seems not to do is retrieve Amazon Prime videos for offline viewing.   

The Lightroom Mobile app is fun.  I can shoot with my phone and in a few moments the images are in Lightroom on my Samsung tablet.  I can make some adjustments and when I get home, the photos are waiting for me in Lightroom CC with the tablet adjustments.  It can only be magic!


----------



## clee01l

I bought and then returned a Kindle Fire after discovering that I could not load the Android software for my camera drone.  Amazon really missed the boat trying to close off access to their particular Android flavor.


----------



## rufy93

On my fire 7 I have installed an aosp version of Android (which is an vanilla flavored version rather than the Amazon flavour). 
It works really fine (considering the hardware). 

Do a side load and it should work fine. 

Sent from my YD201 using Tapatalk


----------



## ColMac9090

Thanks for the replies, I managed to get it on in the end.
I downloaded an apk file and installed it. Runs fine.


----------



## brooklynng0926

ColMac9090 said:


> Thanks for the replies, I managed to get it on in the end.
> I downloaded an apk file and installed it. Runs fine.


did you download it on a fire tablet? if so how.


----------



## ColMac9090

brooklynng0926 said:


> did you download it on a fire tablet? if so how.


Sorry, this is an old post and I've only just seen it. Afraid I really have no recollection of how I downloaded it. Sorry


----------

